# How to edit a poll?



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I posted a poll, made a type-o and can't see how to correct it.
Can someone fix it?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

videobruce said:


> I posted a poll, made a type-o and can't see how to correct it.
> Can someone fix it?


If you wiil provide the URL for your poll and identify the typo, I'm sure one of our mods will see to it _post haste_.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I think I fixed it. I think.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes you did. Thanks.  

Why can't you edit a poll within say 5 minutes of posting it? I understand not being able to edit it two days later, but as with this, if you 'goof' then we have to bother you guys to fix it.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

videobruce, I thought that the originator of the poll could edit it until it is viewed or responded to. I could be wrong. I'll look into the vBulletin settings to see if I can verify if this is possible.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I could edit the body of the post, but not the poll.


----------

